# Useless facts...



## ruff-driver (Aug 14, 2015)

The paint on the eiffel tower weighs as much as 8 bull elephants.



Over to you


----------



## bluewolf (Aug 14, 2015)

Golf courses cover 4% of North America..


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Aug 14, 2015)

Argyll has a longer coastline than France.

There are more cricket pitches in Scotland than golf courses

Ben Hogan and Bobby Jones never wore a golf glove.


----------



## Hobbit (Aug 14, 2015)

When you yawn and stretch at the same time you are pandiculating.

Next?


----------



## TheDiablo (Aug 14, 2015)

bluewolf said:



			Golf courses cover 4% of North America..
		
Click to expand...

I call bull on that!


----------



## Tongo (Aug 14, 2015)

I once read that there are no bridges across the Amazon river. Not sure if that's true though!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 14, 2015)

You can travel in a straight line for the rest of your life and you won't be 1mm closer to infinity.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Aug 14, 2015)

TheDiablo said:



			I call bull on that!
		
Click to expand...


4% of Alaska [total USA] maybees or 4% of Florida perhaps.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Aug 14, 2015)

You can't lick your elbow!


----------



## Break90 (Aug 14, 2015)

Barclays Bank in Enfield unveiled the worlds first ever cash machine in 1965......


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 14, 2015)

ruff-driver said:



			The paint on the eiffel tower weighs as much as 8 bull elephants.



Over to you 

Click to expand...

The amount of BS  on here weighs a lot more than that.:rofl:


----------



## c1973 (Aug 14, 2015)

http://uselessfacts.net/

Save y'all typing useless facts into Google.


----------



## Slime (Aug 14, 2015)

pauldj42 said:



			You can't lick your elbow!
		
Click to expand...


You can!
I saw a girl do it on an episode of QI.

Obesity has a burden on the NHS of Â£1.5M ................................... PER HOUR!

*Slime*.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 14, 2015)

The largest cheese platter ever created weighed in at 1,122.5 kg and won a Guinness World Record on the 24th of November 2010 in Solihull


----------



## PIng (Aug 14, 2015)

87% of all statistics are completely made up.


----------



## SocketRocket (Aug 14, 2015)

If you laid out all your bowels in a straight line you would be dead.


----------



## c1973 (Aug 14, 2015)

Pictures of Rita Oras arse looked better in last weeks Daily Star, when compared with the ones in the Sun.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Aug 14, 2015)

Swindon trialed cable television in the 1980's and instant cash cards in the 1990's


----------



## rickg (Aug 14, 2015)

Homer has posted more "I practiced today and...." posts in the "I played today and......" thread than all the other posters who post in the "I played today and" thread combined


----------



## StevieT (Aug 14, 2015)

All the swans in England are property of the Queen.


----------



## Duckster (Aug 14, 2015)

bluewolf said:



			Golf courses cover 4% of North America..
		
Click to expand...

I call rubbish on that one.


----------



## Duckster (Aug 14, 2015)

Stegsie said:



			All the swans in England are property of the Queen.
		
Click to expand...

Wrong - only unmarked mute swans in open water, plus she only claims those on certain stretches of the River Thames and its surrounding tributaries


----------



## Imurg (Aug 15, 2015)

Swans.....Up 'em I say!!

Saturn's rings are mostly no more than 30 feet thick.


----------



## backwoodsman (Aug 15, 2015)

The longest putt made with a single stroke of a putter is eight and a half miles.


----------



## Imurg (Aug 15, 2015)

backwoodsman said:



			The longest putt made with a single stroke of a putter is eight and a half miles.
		
Click to expand...

Ollie on Concorde..?


----------



## c1973 (Aug 15, 2015)

Kim Jung Ill? 

Nah, he never used a putter, it was always a hole in one.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Aug 15, 2015)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Ben Hogan and Bobby Jones never wore a golf glove.
		
Click to expand...

I am surprised you put that under useless facts, changing your opinion on gloves?


----------



## njc1973 (Aug 15, 2015)

The teddy bear is named after Theodore Roosevelt.


----------



## ruff-driver (Aug 15, 2015)

The spartans invented the stag do around 500 bc


----------



## Duckster (Aug 15, 2015)

We have no honest idea about the shape of the milky way.  We can guess though.

No human has ever stood on the far side of the moon.


----------



## Captainron (Aug 15, 2015)

San Miguel beer is not Spanish. It's originally from the Phillipines.


----------



## stevelev (Aug 15, 2015)

pauldj42 said:



			You can't lick your elbow!
		
Click to expand...

FALSE

[video]https://youtu.be/q8g_OqZimtk[/video]


----------



## SocketRocket (Aug 15, 2015)

Duckster said:



			We have no honest idea about the shape of the milky way.  We can guess though.
		
Click to expand...

It's rectangular and you can eat it between meals.


----------



## SocketRocket (Aug 16, 2015)

Every week a Woman gets knocked down on a Zebra Crossing. 

And She's getting bloody fed up with it.


----------



## Tongo (Nov 7, 2015)

Thought i'd resurrect this one as read a couple of interesting footie ones recently:

1.) When translated into English from Spanish the club name Real Sociedad means Royal Society.
2.) When translated into English from the native Basque language the club name Osasuna means health. 
3.) Boca Juniors kit colours of yellow and blue were decided in the early days of the club when the founders decided that they would adopt the colours of the national flag of the next ship that sailed along the River Plate to Buenos Aires. The nationality of the ship was Swedish.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Nov 7, 2015)

frogs cant swallow with their eyes open.


----------



## williamalex1 (Nov 7, 2015)

There is only one Monopolies Commission.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 7, 2015)

bluewolf said:



			Golf courses cover 4% of North America..
		
Click to expand...

Golf courses cover 10% of Bermudaâ€¦ :thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 7, 2015)

88.8% of pinseeker's posts are about Liverpool or LiverpoolPhil.

100% of them are about rubbish.:thup:


----------



## Duckster (Nov 8, 2015)

Tongo said:



			Thought i'd resurrect this one as read a couple of interesting footie ones recently:

1.) When translated into English from Spanish the club name Real Sociedad means Royal Society.
2.) When translated into English from the native Basque language the club name Osasuna means health. 
3.) Boca Juniors kit colours of yellow and blue were decided in the early days of the club when the founders decided that they would adopt the colours of the national flag of the next ship that sailed along the River Plate to Buenos Aires. The nationality of the ship was Swedish.
		
Click to expand...

On a similar tack, AC Milan have the cross of St George in their badge as the club was originally an ex-pat's cricket & football club founded by a couple of blokes from Nottingham.


----------



## Imurg (Nov 8, 2015)

When Milan's San Siro stadium had an extra tier of seats added to increase capacity, the climate inside the stadium changed so much that the grass died and the pitch had to be relaid with a different type of grass.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Nov 8, 2015)

My grandfathers cousin patented the first steel shafted clubs.
Now on display at the R&A museum.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Nov 8, 2015)

Doon frae Troon said:



			My grandfathers cousin patented the first steel shafted clubs.
Now on display at the R&A museum.
		
Click to expand...

Smiffy tested them.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 8, 2015)

You can travel through space as fast as you like for as long as you want but you'll not get 1mm closer to infinity


----------



## teetime75 (Nov 8, 2015)

Eire/southern Ireland is further north than Northern Ireland.


----------



## User20205 (Nov 8, 2015)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			You can travel through space as fast as you like for as long as you want but you'll not get 1mm closer to infinity
		
Click to expand...

Would you be any closer now than when post 7 was made?


----------



## ruff-driver (Nov 8, 2015)

Everyone has a unique tongue print, just like fingerprints.


----------



## Mattyboy (Nov 8, 2015)

The smallest county in England is the Isle of Wight - but only when the tide is in. Otherwise its Rutland.......


----------



## richart (Nov 8, 2015)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			You can travel through space as fast as you like for as long as you want but you'll not get 1mm closer to infinity
		
Click to expand...

 As you get older you start repeating yourself.

As you get older you start repeating yourself.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 8, 2015)

therod said:



			Would you be any closer now than when post 7 was made?
		
Click to expand...

haha - nope.  Didn't spot that it was an old thread - rather suggests that I don't know much that is useless - which is not true as I am a veritable font of trivia


----------



## Duckster (Nov 8, 2015)

Mattyboy said:



			The smallest county in England is the Isle of Wight - but only when the tide is in. Otherwise its Rutland.......
		
Click to expand...

Isn't that one of the ones they got wrong on QI? The City Of London is classed as a county.


----------



## Mattyboy (Nov 8, 2015)

Duckster said:



			Isn't that one of the ones they got wrong on QI? The City Of London is classed as a county.
		
Click to expand...

Don't watch QI but I am sad enough to Google!

'Rutland was actually mentioned on QI when Stephen told viewers that we were only the smallest county in England when the tide was out on the Isle of Wight. This is not quite accurate, for reasons that get compex, so we'll just leave it that Rutland is Englands smallest county!'

That's from discover-rutland.co.uk (how sad am I!)

What I do know is they have a word no other county uses - 'compex;' :lol:


----------



## One Planer (Nov 8, 2015)

It would take 2654 years to walk to the sun.


----------



## Sweep (Nov 9, 2015)

One Planer said:



			It would take 2654 years to walk to the sun.
		
Click to expand...

And the best time to walk it would be at night, because during the day it would be all uphill.


----------



## ruff-driver (Nov 9, 2015)

Sweep said:



			And the best time to walk it would be at night, because during the day it would be all uphill.

Click to expand...

:rofl:
I thought it would be cooler at night


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Nov 9, 2015)

One Planer said:



			It would take 2654 years to walk to the sun.
		
Click to expand...

FGS don't give that info to Ranulf Fiennes


----------



## Tashyboy (Nov 9, 2015)

Smelling perfumes for the wife today and the perfumes odour would not not leave my nostrils.
So Miss perfume seller opened a jar of coffee beans for me to smell. 
fact the smelling of coffee beans vacates ones nostrils to allow said perfume smellers nose to smell other perfumes without the impingement of previous perfumes. &#128076;
2nd fact, the perfume shop is called slapiton in Newark and is the cheapest on the net and is an excellent shop. Been there for the first time today.


----------



## adam6177 (Nov 9, 2015)

Cats have a non lethal terminal velocity.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Nov 9, 2015)

adam6177 said:



			Cats have a non lethal terminal velocity.
		
Click to expand...

Unless one lands on your head ,in which case it could be very terminal


----------



## CheltenhamHacker (Nov 9, 2015)

Doon frae Troon said:



			FGS don't give that info to Ranulf Fiennes
		
Click to expand...

Hahahahahha!!


----------

